

 Ralph Nader: Only the Super-Rich Can Save Us - ulvund
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XYh-ht1nK8

======
rmorrison
Didn't Ralph Nader support a salary cap within a company, something like the
highest paid employee should not be allowed to make more than X times the
least paid employee? Also, didn't he support a 100% tax above a certain income
threshold?

~~~
anigbrowl
Perhaps, but this is surprisingly grounded rather than being advocacy for any
particular policy (with minor exceptions). It's about the basics of civic
participation and political advocacy, but a great deal of it could be applied
just as well by entrepreneurs who might consider society best improved by more
economic activity but don't know where to start.

------
d0mine
When Russian oligarch Khodorkovsky decided to play politics he was put behind
bars.

------
shrek
He's saying that the super rich are just waiting to fund social improvement.
super rich people are helpless without us!

Then he goes on to say that young people spend too much time on facebook and
the internet and not organizing change.

Well maybe he should consider that facebook or the internet can be a vehicle
for social change!

------
r0s
I could read this hour long speech in fifteen minutes.

I couldn't find a transcript.

Here he is talking about the book:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1132371...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=113237152)

~~~
jackmoore
He's talking about the book in this one as well. I made it about halfway
through and there wasn't much more to it than a pitch for the book. He recited
some common quoted statistics (top 1% have as much wealth as the bottom 95%),
and suggested that the solution is for the willing super-rich to pour a
substantial amount of donated capital into progressive causes.

------
itistoday
This video is excellent. Long, yes, but well worth it, thanks for the link.

